# Double Din HOW TO...



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

My intention for the double din was to try and keep the structure the same so I could still access the stereo and air con by taking off the front panel. I didn't want to be using too much fibreglass/filler and tried to retain as much plastic as possible. I also wanted it to look like the car could have come as standard so an OEM(ish) finish needed.

Take your centre console plastic front and cut around the air conditioning holes. You want to keep this as making perfect circles again would be very tricky so best to cut around the unit holes. Cut out the ash try, this can be thrown away. I did at first think I might use the tray on the bottom and mould it in.










To get a feel of how much space was needed I made some card templates of the stereo cage size and the air-con. I also attached a bit of paper at the top to represent the distance to the top of the dashboard. To the top of the plastic does not reach the dash as you have the flap so the cardboard showed me how much I would need to build the top up.

The templates showed me that all parts if the ashtray were to be scrapped.










Checked the width was correct by putting in the cage in.










Time to chop the panels from the inner flap support. These are in the way of the new stereo area.










Once this was done I attached the stereo cage to the top strut on the flap support. The air conditioning unit I dropped down and fixed to the bottom fixing points (where the bottom of the air unit used to fix).










I then placed the plastic I had cut out back on the unit. This gave me a good solid structure to work with. I used sponge to fill in the gaps (can use card) as it is easy to pull away afterwards.



















Now time to start filling in the gaps. At the top I used the card that I had measured previously to understand the extra height needed. This I could curve into shape at the edges. This is a messy job as it produces a lot of dust so do it in a well ventilated area. Preferably away from your girlfriends clothes (I got in trouble).

To make the bottom I just used sponge glued it in place and then used fibreglass bridging filler to make a strong base. I used normal filler the first time but it was too brittle and fractured.










With some sanding you should get something that looks a bit like this.










I did plan to just place the black plastic frame that the stereo has clipped to its front just on top. Getting it to this point and adding the stereo and clipping the plastic frame on I soon saw it looked very crap.

I then started to rework it a bit by sinking the frame into console and mounting the stereo cage further back.



















So this is what the front panel looks like now on its own. It is super strong now so no risk of breaking when taking the stereo out.



















As I am doing parts of my dashboard in Alcantara the centre console is now ready for covering.

A very sharp scalpel is needed for this to get the air conditioning shapes cut tightly as I wanted it to keep a flush appearance.

To get a flush finish on the buttons you need to trim the surround off the bottons and add a couple of millimeter washers behind the air unit.









































































And that's how I made my double din.

Cheers

Frase


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Good job mate, that looks really neat. 8)

I need to get round to doing mine at some point..


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Excellent wright up mate, top notch 8) job


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

that looks the nuts mate.....nice work 8)


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

All done without my car here, let's hope it fits :lol:

Cheers guys


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gay :-*


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Very  hows the car?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

frakay100 said:


> Very  hows the car?


It's very Gay buddy just like yours will be I have no doubt.

Hopefully get a report up tomorrow evening just been so busy doing bloody horrible house moving things :evil:

Off to bed goodnight [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Yet again a great job 8) 8) 8) you deffo have one of the nicest garage/sheds to work in :lol: I think my other half is good with me messing on cars but yours is super chilled 8) when your car is finished and all the mess is done I hope you treat her for being patient with you lol
Full credit to you m8, are you thinking of any amp build of any kind because with the quality of your work up to now it will be somthing special


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers Syd

Thankfully Denisa has been away last few days seeing her folks so I have managed to squeeze a few of the messy jobs in. To keep the dust down yesterday I was working on the balcony sanding inside a bin liner :lol:

I still have a backlog of stuff so any amp work is at the bottom of the list at the moment. Glad I got the DD finished as it is one of those things that can take a while. Next job is carbon fibre the centre tunnel. Another messy one [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Great job on the MK2 seats, they look superb!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Fancy making another one :-D


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work buddy, that looks fantastic 

Charlie


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> Fancy making another one :-D


Two


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

adam-tt said:


> Fancy making another one :-D


If I had a shed I would :lol: But I would not get away with making the same mess again [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## NewFoundTT (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi there E3 YOB,
I know it's been a few years since you created this thread, but i was woundering if you could possible remeber a few details for me? I've just bought myself a 225BHP quattro and would really like this to be my first mod.
Just a few of many questions:
How long it took you to fabricate (individual stages if poss)?
What tools you used (espically what fiberglass filler used and sandpaper type)?
How you created the smooth edges around the double din hole?
What extra connections were needed to hook up the double din unit to the car?
How you removed the center console from the car?

Thx, Paul.


----------

